# [LAPTOP] Problème fermeture écran et divers.

## lmarcini

Voilà... J'ai touché un D420 au boulot. Machine sympa et plutôt rapide (c'est pourtant un Core Solo U1300 mais XFCE étant plutôt économe en resources, ça aide) mais qui me pose un problème :

- lorsque la machine est dockée dans le media-bay avec un écran externe, je ferme et ouvre l'écran, X ne bronche pas d'un poil.

- lorsque la machine n'est pas dockée, la même manip me donne un écran noir à la réouverture de l'écran (pas moyen même de passer en console ; toutefois, la machine n'est pas figée, je peux la rebooter proprement).

Quid des solutions ? (j'ai mis le bios à jour, le problème persiste)

Autre petit souci, moins grave celui-là, à savoir orienté cosmétique : la carte graphique est une i945GM. Sous X, avec 915resolution, pas de problème, je suis en 1280x800. Par contre, en console, je reste désespéremment en 1024x768. J'ai essayé les vesafb, vesafb-tng, intelfb (compilés en dur), rien n'y fait. Une recette miracle ?

Enfin, je n'ai pas eu le temps de me pencher sur le wifi ni sur le suspend... Quelqu'un aurait-il des configs toutes prêtes sur mon matériel ?

Merci d'avance !

EDIT --> le lspci demandé  :Wink: 

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 01)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

02:01.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev b4)

02:01.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C552 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 09)

02:01.2 Generic system peripheral [0805]: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 18)

09:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5752 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 02)

0c:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

```

----------

## Mickael

Salut,

pour les demandes à la fin de ton poste, un lspci nous aiderait grandement.  :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

pour ton écran, il semblerait qu'avec l'acpi et une petite modif du script acpi, ça fonctionne : c'est comme ça sur mon Dell aussi

il faut que tu modifies /etc/acpi/default.sh en rajoutant dans la section bouton 

```
                        lid)

                                /etc/acpi/lid.sh

                                ;;
```

ie un truc qui ressemble à ca :

```
case "$group" in

        button)

                case "$action" in

                        power)

                                /sbin/init 0

                                ;;

                        lid)

                                /etc/acpi/lid.sh

                                ;;
```

et dans ce script /etc/acpi/lid.sh :

```
#!/bin/sh

lidstate=`cat /proc/acpi/button/lid/LID/state | gawk '{print $2}'`;

case $lidstate in

        open)

                vbetool dpms on;

                ;;

        closed)

                vbetool dpms off;

                ;;

esac
```

En faisant une recherche pour lid dell linux, tu trouveras d'autres solutions equivalentes

----------

## fafounet

Glop,

Suite à une mise à jour du fichier de conf d'ACPI (avec etc-update) le patch indiqué n'est plus vraiment applicable car ce n'est plus case action mais case event.

Et manque de pot, en rajoutant lid simplement comme avant cela ne marche pas ...

La MaJ était de acpid-1.0.4-r4 à acpid-1.0.4-r5.

----------

## fafounet

Personne n'a eu de problèmes pendant la mise à jour ?

----------

## geekounet

T'étais pas forcé de l'updater ce fichier. Enfin bon, moi je l'ai réadapté, ça donne ça  :

```
#!/bin/sh

# /etc/acpi/default.sh

# Default acpi script that takes an entry for all actions

set $*

# Take care about the way events are reported

ev_type=`echo "$1" | cut -d/ -f1`

if [ "$ev_type" = "$1" ]; then

        event="$2";

else

        event=`echo "$1" | cut -d/ -f2`

fi

case "$ev_type" in

        button)

                case "$event" in

                        power)

                                logger "acpid: received a shutdown request"

                                /sbin/init 0

                                break

                                ;;

                        sleep)

                                /usr/sbin/hibernate-ram

                                ;;

                        lid)

                                /etc/acpi/lid.sh

                                ;;

                        *)

                                logger "acpid: action $2 is not defined"

                                ;;

                esac

                ;;

        *)

                logger "ACPI group $1 / action $2 is not defined"

                ;;

esac
```

```
#!/bin/sh

lidstate=`gawk '{print $2}' /proc/acpi/button/lid/LID/state`;

case $lidstate in

        open)

                logger "Lid opened"

                vbetool dpms on

                ;;

        closed)

                logger "Lid closed"

                vbetool dpms off

                ;;

esac
```

Voilà  :Smile: 

----------

## fafounet

Humm, j'ai la même chose , c'est génant.

----------

